# [Italian NR] Sebastiano Tronto 3BLD single 31.55 average 39.49



## porkynator (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ispanico (Apr 6, 2014)

Grandissimo!!!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice job man, congrats!


----------



## PranavCubes (Apr 6, 2014)

Good solves  Is that an Aurora?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 6, 2014)

No chance of catching you again now  gjgjgjgj


----------



## porkynator (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks to everyone 


PranavCubes said:


> Good solves  Is that an Aurora?


yep


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 9, 2014)

I like that blindfold, I wish I had a similar one
Really nice solves, sub30 next time :tu


----------

